# Aggression after treats?!



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm sorry to start another thread but am very confused... my puppy just got aggressive right after having his favourite treats- towards my husband who he generally growls/ barks at when eating if he's nearby. My pup was neutered today and to be nice my husband gave some chicken breast. He was pretty snappy taking it and then right after taking the last piece really barked aggressively so my husband walked round him and away. We are having a 1:1 session with a trainer who deals with behaviour but this is just odd- he was being nice! I understand (well, don't like it but kind of 'get it') when he does it when eating but when being fed treats?! Oh please someone say they understand!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok - really tricky to say without seeing what he is doing but - taking it snappily - presumably you mean much more snatchy than usual? dogs when stressed will take far more roughly - if he has been neutered today he is probably in pain from the op and still getting over the anaesthetic.

The other is pure guess work but I suspect a lot of his barking aggressively is actually dog who has totally learned how to press your husbands buttons and he was being a brat and demanding more chicken. Can you try and get some film clips of his behaviour when he is acting up?

I once saw a film clip the owner described as her lab pup being red zone dangerously aggressive towards her - he was actually just trying to play.


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

May I email one to you 2ndhandgal please? I've one on my phone I can email. Would be interested to have your opinion please


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sent you a message


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you so much...I've sent the video in 2 bits as it wouldn't let me send it all. I'm a little afraid you're going to tell me it's terrible and can't be sorted


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Millie123 said:


> Thank you so much...I've sent the video in 2 bits as it wouldn't let me send it all. I'm a little afraid you're going to tell me it's terrible and can't be sorted


Everything can be worked on and helped


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you Grove- sometimes just feels impossible and that it will never get better!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Received and replied. 

He certainly is not a happy chap around his food bowl but I see no reason he can't be turned round with some time and calming everything down.

When are you seeing the behaviourist?


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you so much. We see the behaviourist on October 28th. Can't wait to get started! We love him so much but the stress is pretty tough


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I wonder if this is to do with his surgery, maybe he is just over sensitive at the minute because he feels pain or discomfort. Having fasted for surgery, could he be over hungry and a bit over zealous with his food?

I hope the training goes well. What is important is that you try your best not to be stressed (I know it must be difficult), he will feed off that too. Try to stay calm and enjoy his good times. Trainers who are good, are invaluable, I'm sure you will get it all sorted out. 

In the meantime, if his dinner time is always problematic, only put his food bowl down when you are feeding him, remove it all of the other times and as soon as he finishes, and ensure no one is around to bother him when he is eating - this should help to reduce yours and his stress until the trainer starts working with you all. I would eliminate all treats if it continues to be an issue and just offer over the top love and praise to reward good behaviour. The food treats can be important in training but sometimes the risk outweighs the benefit and if it were me I would hold off until the trainer sessions start.


----------



## Millie123 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank you RuthMill


----------

